# Older male gerbil with 3ft glass tank



## kelly82 (Jul 14, 2009)

I am needing to rehome our male gerbil, he is a lovely brown coloured boy, we rescued him with his brother last year when his old owners no longer wanted him as their kids took up all their time. He is approximately 3 years old. 

Sadly, his brother passed away a few weeks ago, so little Pat is now on his own. He will come with his 3ft home and bowls etc. We need to rehome as he is in our bedroom, and due to ongoing health problems i struggle to sleep even in a quiet room, obviously the little guy doesnt understand bedtime, and his antics will either keep me awake or wake me up during the night. When they were together they would snuggle up and sleep through the night but since his brothers passing he now seems far more energetic through the night. We dont have any space to be able to put his cage elsewhere and its very heavy so we cant move it out each evening either. I dont want anything for him, i just want to know he is going to a great new home where he can live out his days. We are in Lincolnshire. He can go with a smaller plastic cage we have which we put him in while we clean him out, and it would be safer for him to travel in this on his way to his new home too i think.


----------



## Truckle (Oct 6, 2010)

Shame your so far away from me  Good luck finding him a home


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

If only you were closer, would love to take him in.


----------

